# 20 gallon long dirt tank



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

$1 a gallon sale!








There's a lot of stuff out there about how to dirt your tank, but I went as simple as possible. I dug up some topsoil from my backyard (in Idaho). Some people say to put clay down, then other stuff, then MiracleGro (never with fertilizer in it though-always organic). I'm sure that works better than just plain old dirt, and maybe the nutrients will run out in a year or two, but we'll see.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

I should have done this a bit differently, but I didn't. I put the dirt right into the tank, got it a little wet (about the consistency of a lumpy SnakPak pudding) and mushed it around. Kinda fun playing in the mud. Anyways, I thought I would will the tank half full of water at this point so I could scoop out all the little wood chunks and other crap i could see that would float. 








The mud stayed on the bottom for the most part, but I'm sure a lot of nutrients were pulled out and into the water. I should have "capped" the dirt right after the SnakPak stage and worried about floaters if/as they came through. (I'll explain "capping" soon. Just for the noobs like me.)

Here's just some of the crap I netted off the top. LOADS of stuff came up.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

And don't make fun of my stand. I'm in college and it's all that was around that would hold the tank. I wish I had the cash to invest in a sweet ADA tank/stand, but this old shelving rubbish will do, right?


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

So about Dwarf Baby Tears. Also known as HC, short for Hemianthus Callitrichoides. When I first saw this plant, I wanted it all over the bottom of my tank. In fact, it's what drew me into giving the hobby a serious look. It's a gorgeous plant that, at least from what I saw on Google images, creates a lush carpet that little red Cherry Shrimp play on. So back a few months ago, I bought some at PetCo for like $7 or something. They were attached to a rock and looked promising. So I plopped it into my tank and googled around on how to plant them. 
From what I read, HC should have CO2 and crazy good lighting. Not to mention that if you want a carpet like the ones I drooled over the HC should be planted emerged (when your tank has no water in it - just a mini greenhouse or terrarium) so it can take root and send runners. I was like, "Stuff it." So I took it off the rock and tried to tweezer the roots into my sand-capped dirt. The HC clump floated away every time. Then I was like, "Oh... so that's why they do the terrarium thing for a few weeks." So I came up with this idea based on the hope that if the HC is in constant contact with the substrate it should eventually take root on its own. Which it did.








I twist/broke paper clips into little "v's" so I could pin the HC down flush against the bottom. When I first did this in my 10gal I just pinned the whole clump that I ripped off the rock to the bottom. It eventually took root and spread. But I've since read that HC carpets best when it's split into smaller pieces and placed over a larger area, so that's what I did this time.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Here's what my HC looked like in March, a month or so after initial planting.








Then May, approx. 4 months after planting that chunk from PetCo. You can tell it has already spread quite a bit!








I loved that little shrimpie.

And here is that same tank earlier today, 4 months after that last picture, 8 months after initial planting. I really should have gotten a picture BEFORE I started ripping it up, but you still get an idea...


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Back to the new tank. I siphoned out the cloudy (and probably nutrient rich) water, left with this.








Then I capped, or topped, it with sand. Capped is kinda funny to say. Cap that tank! Are we shooting it?:icon_eek:








This is what I pulled out of my other tank. All from that little chunk I thought was hopeless...


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

I split up the big chunks into little "starters" and placed them using my paperclip method.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

I read somewhere that putting a plastic bag down over your substrate when adding water would protect your planting and whatnot. So I tried it. Worked swell!









And here it is tonight, full of water.


















I'll try and keep this journal updated. I'm always curious to know what the timeline is for others and seeing their photos month to month. Hopefully someone will get something out of this. I'd love suggestions!


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

ah! when the ground cover spreads it will look as a mini under water Stone Henge! I think I will like this one. 
I am a newbie, newbier than you, and will be watching and learning.
(enjoyed the shot of your with your birthday gift!)


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Dude the look on your face in that picture of you holding that tank is freaken classic!!! I wonder if I looked like that too when I came out of the pet store with my new tank! LoL!!

And on the idea of reuse, with everything being so disposal now-a-days, its nice to reuse something over again!!

That light appears pretty purple, wonder if its the camera thats doing that?


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Who doesn't have that face on when they walk out of the fish store with goods in their hand?

The light-bulb I have in is a ZooMed Flora Sun (T5). Compared to the 24W "daylight" cfl bulb, it puts out more red light for sure. The pictures I posted totally magnified it. It's not that purple in real life. The light makes all the colors POP though. I put the light over my old tank for the day while I was setting up the new one, and my dwarf coral platys were a deep and vibrant red. Now over the new tank it's making the HC really glow (can't say grow for sure yet, but I'm guessing so). Can't wait to see what a grip of cherry shrimp will look like chillin in there.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

PinkRasbora said:


> Dude the look on your face in that picture of you holding that tank is freaken classic!!! I wonder if I looked like that too when I came out of the pet store with my new tank! LoL!!


tryank - that hula girl lamp of yours is a classic as well! Nice start on that 20 long tank. Will you be using CO2?


----------



## loucas6290 (Apr 26, 2012)

Those rocks are really awesome and very unique looking!


----------



## TheBigSleep (Aug 28, 2012)

Bahahaha @ PinkRasbora's comment, your face is indeed priceless! And is that a tomahawk on the wall behind the tank?! I get the feeling you'd be a fun guy to drink with...

Anyways I like the setup so far, good work. Just spent this past weekend setting up my own little planted tank & can't wait to try your paperclip method with some of my smaller, hard-to-get-them-to-stay plants. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

RWaters - Wasn't planning on CO2. But if it speeds up the HC growth, maybe... 
Indeed, Hula Lady Lamp is a classic lamp. I'm a classy guy. 

loucas6290 - I snagged those two rocks from a ditch!

TheBigSleep - I'm pumped that you like my paperclip method (and the tomahawk). Take some pics when you do it; it'd be cool to see how it works on other plants.


----------



## caykuu (Jul 30, 2011)

Woah. That HC growth! Was that under low light, or the T5HO bulb?

Did you just use mainly plain sand as the substrate, besides the dirt?

I got so frustrated with trying to keep my HC to stay in eco-complete... the small things kept floating away. LOL

Good job, and can't wait to see growth in a few months.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome write up on the tank start roud:

Kept it simple, common sense ideas (wire weights) and the details are great with all the pictures.
Hope you keep posting updates.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

wkndracer - Thanks for the thumbs up! Means a lot coming from a "Planted Tank Guru."

caykuu - I know that frustration! Try this paperclip thing next time. It "stakes" them down if your substrate is deep enough for whatever wire-v thing you make. Staples might even work... straighten out one side so it's even with the top of the staple, basically making it look like a checkmark. ?
And speaking of substrate, here's the sand I used:








Think it was $8 from Lowes? 
I made sure to rinse it really well - it was really dusty, which I think is why my tank has a bit of a haze to it right now. I filled a 5 gallon bucket half full of sand, got the hose and filled it up with water, kept the hose in the bottom so it agitated the sand and whirl pooled. I let the hose run so cloudy water spilled over the brim for 15 or so minutes. When it got so the water was clear enough for me (coulda/mighta shoulda gone longer) I poured out the water and was left with wet clumpy sand. 










Here you can see how much I put on top of the dirt.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

tryank said:


> wkndracer - Thanks for the thumbs up! Means a lot coming from a "Planted Tank Guru."


Bwahaha! Thanx but "Planted Tank Guru" translated to reality means being on the site toooo much and posting in like fashion :icon_roll (but I am a dirty tanker)


----------



## caykuu (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the detailed info! I might just set up another tank with specs like yours word-for-word.. for another try at that darn HC.  Using the paperclips is really a clever idea.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

It's been about a week since I set up the tank. Pretty sure I don't have to worry about "cycling" the tank since I'm using the filter I had in my last very established tank. 

The HC seems to be doing fine. Some leaves (like 1 or 2%) have turned a little yellow, but that's to be expected right after a transplant. I sound like a surgeon... TRANSPLANT THE HC. Anywho, there are other areas with nice bright green leaves that seem to be reaching out a little.

Other than that, the only negative would be a slight hint of diatom algae on my white sand. It happened last time I set up that 10 gallon. Not really a bad thing, just not as pretty as white sand. It's not really obvious right now, and hopefully my 2 ottos and Amano shrimp will take care of it. They eat brown diatom algae, right?

Pictures on the way!
(I don't even look at a thread unless there are tempting pictures, so I apologize for the lack thereof)


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

It's been a month! Here's the progress so far:

Day 1










Today (day 30-ish)


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow! Looks great 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Better comparison shots:

9/7









10/7


----------



## golfer_d (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks great! 

I want to try and find some HC as well...such a cool plant!


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

WOW!!!

That is some good growth in a months time!!!

What kind of fish are the little orange buggers in there, and where did Ya find them?

VERY GOOD SCAPE TOO!!!

Can't wait to see it grow in more! I have never tried HC, but I might have to after seeing your tank!

Keep it up!
Drew


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> That is some good growth in a months time!!!
> 
> ...


The orange like fish is like platy. I guess.
How many watts do you use. Does your bulb is pinkish in color? I wish i can grow HC in low light.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> What kind of fish are the little orange buggers in there, and where did Ya find them?
> Drew


Those little orange buggers are red platys. The shop I got them at called them "dwarf coral platys." Don't know how legit that name is. They're just small, really red/orange platys. I had two, then the female got preggo and popped out 30-40 of these guys.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Indian fern said:


> The orange like fish is like platy. I guess.
> How many watts do you use. Does your bulb is pinkish in color? I wish i can grow HC in low light.


Right- the orange dudes are platys. Good guess! 

I'm using 24 watts right now, 6500K. My bulb is a T5 HO "FloraSun" by ZooMed. Yeah, it's a little pinkish. Sometimes I like it because the colors of the green plants and red fish/shrimp seem to be intensified by it. But then again it doesn't really look like natural sunlight. My light has room for another bulb, and I would love to put an "UltraSun" in along with what I have now. 

I'll post a little video clip of my tank tonight...


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Short vid of what it looks like right now. I'm really surprised at how much the HC has spread in a month's time with just that one 24watt bulb!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLdC8wOxOrM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

I think I have that pinksih bulb. The wattage is 24 combined with a 12 watt bulb. Will it grow HC???


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice Video!

The tank and everything in it look GREAT!

Man those Platys are small! I am not up on all of the live bearers, so I didn't know they had a dwarf platy! I will have to look to see if I can find some!

The HC is looking really good! Do you trim it very often, or is it just growing that short?

Thanks for the info, and keep up the great work on the tank!
Drew


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice job. If you want the HC to spread more quickly, you can trim the bushy growth down and transplant.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

I think I will do that. I really need to post some pictures, there's been a lot of growth!


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Here's a photo update. Some comparison shots...

September:









November:


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

9/2012









11/2012


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks great bro. Check out my tank journal in my signature. I've been doing similar things with my 20l. Good job. Keep us posted.


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

tryank said:


>


left rock looks like a shark coming out of the substrate! :b


----------



## golfer_d (Oct 3, 2012)

That much growth without CO2?

I was under the impression HC was pointless without CO2 but maybe not!

It's looking good!


----------



## jeander (Sep 9, 2012)

Subscribed! That look on your face getting that tank reminds me getting my first tank in college. . . (and the 8 other tanks that followed)  Man you give me hope in doing more with plants without doing all the high tech stuff. I have 2 20l sitting here and I want to try that ground cover carpet plant you've got for sure. Thanks for sharing!

jeander


----------



## Kratos (Apr 25, 2008)

Very nice tank and growth! Can I ask what filtration you have running?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow awesome!


----------



## marko d (Nov 5, 2012)

Total newb here myself...really enjoy seeing the progress on your 20 long, which is what I have (slowly adding more plants). HC is cool stuff...

Is the light you're using the ZooMed 30" Dual T5? If so, how do you like it? I've been looking into getting one, but have been researching my options extensively. 

Will be checking back for sure.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Kratos said:


> Very nice tank and growth! Can I ask what filtration you have running?


Just a tiny little internal filter: a Fluval Nano filter.

It was like $15 from Amazon. I'd love to get an eheim, but doesn't look like it's in the budget for now!


----------



## Kratos (Apr 25, 2008)

tryank said:


> Just a tiny little internal filter: a Fluval Nano filter.
> 
> It was like $15 from Amazon. I'd love to get an eheim, but doesn't look like it's in the budget for now!


Oh okay cool. I saw Fluval, but couldn't identify which one. 

It looked like you started out with a HOB power filter, which I got on my 20.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Some more...

Week 1









2 Monhts later


----------



## Turtlemaxxx (May 8, 2012)

You are not doing anything for my case of MTS (multiple tank syndrome) at least now that we have a house and I can hide tanks in the basement my wife wont know I have relapsed until its too late! 

Good job man. Hopefully you have restored the drive to do carpet plants low-tech. I blame it on the dirt.


----------



## marko d (Nov 5, 2012)

tryank said:


> Marko! That's the exact light that I have. It says 30" but it has like 22" bulbs? That's the one anyways. I only have one T5 in there, a FloraSun. I like it, but I'm afraid the light is already getting dimmer. Could just be me just being skeptical. Also, I can't find any other manufacturer that makes 22" T5 HO bulbs. So, you're kinda stuck with ZooMed stuff. But I like it for the most part. It's sleek and sexy, and you can dangle it from the ceiling if you so please.


Thanks for the reply. Must acquire some high output! My single 18w fluorescent isn't keepin' pace! 

Also, about the 22" bulbs...from what I've been reading, a lot of companies sell ' 24" ' bulbs, but they are actually 22". They are just marketed for their respective 24" hood/fixture. I could be mistaken tho!


----------



## callisto9 (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks great! Like everyone else, love the look on your face after the tank purchase. 

HC is looking really nice! Well done.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

marko d said:


> Is the light you're using the ZooMed 30" Dual T5? If so, how do you like it? I've been looking into getting one, but have been researching my options extensively.



Right you are, Ken (I know you're Marko but I like that phrase). That light is indeed a ZooMed 30" Dual T5. T5HO I might add. And I like it quite a bit! The bulbs are 22", so that's a little bit of a drawback. But it's enough light for me and my HC! Also, it comes with kind of a cable kit that lets you dangle it above your tank from the ceiling if you so choose. Which brings me to my next point...

We are moving this weekend. So I'm going to try and move this tank with the water out. If anyone has any tips on moving a tank, let me know. Otherwise, I'm just gonna empty it, put the fish and shrimpsters in some buckets, take it to our new place, and dump it all back together. Wish me luck.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

It's been three months since I planted the tank. Here is another comparison shot to add to the sequence of growth!
8/12









11/12









12/12


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

You might notice a clump of HC gone in the December picture between the two rocks. I pulled up a chunk and gave it to a buddy who is starting his first planted tank. 

And speaking of the two rocks, that one is totally falling over! I just stuck it there and it's slowly, but surely, leaned off to the side. I might replace those two rocks anyways if the tank survives the move this weekend.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I can never stay with one but I really like the open look of your scape.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Moving the tank was a success! One man job - I emptied it out, picked it up very carefully ('twas a little heavy but not bad), drove slowly with it in the hatchback of my car, and set it up in our new pad.

This let me get some more comparison shots as well...


----------



## BenderBendingRodriguez (Aug 29, 2009)

tryank said:


> Moving the tank was a success! One man job - I emptied it out, picked it up very carefully ('twas a little heavy but not bad), drove slowly with it in the hatchback of my car, and set it up in our new pad.
> 
> This let me get some more comparison shots as well...


Good job man. Moving tanks is always fun lol. Can't wait to see the tank again.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

How high is your light from your substrate?


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

tylergvolk said:


> How high is your light from your substrate?


12". That's from the bulb to the tips of the HC.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Emptied out and ready for transport!





















Compare that to day one:



















How's this for progress?!


----------



## magnum (Jun 23, 2011)

That's impressive. Are you using any fertz or just Idaho soil? I may have to get you to send me some of that haha.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

magnum said:


> That's impressive. Are you using any fertz or just Idaho soil? I may have to get you to send me some of that haha.


Straight up Idaho dirt.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

After moving, the only thing that has really changed is the background (no weird shelf thing on the other side of the tank).

Video time...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jg-1lbtU6p4


----------



## we4wieners (Oct 9, 2010)

Tank is very inspiring to a noob such as myself. Are you dosing anything or what is your water change regime?


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

Send me those rocks! They are beautiful

Great progress. I love the paper clip idea. 

I have flourite & mixed plain gravel & always have trouble keeping new plants anchored.


----------



## callisto9 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful video. Thanks for sharing! Love all the space they have!


----------



## Msheresy (Oct 3, 2012)

tryank said:


> Right you are, Ken (I know you're Marko but I like that phrase).


LOL!






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

we4wieners said:


> Tank is very inspiring to a noob such as myself. Are you dosing anything or what is your water change regime?


I want to start dosing a little Seachem "Flourish." In fact, it's tempting to try my hand at DIY (or DIMyself?) CO2 to see how much of a difference it can make. If I do, I'll start another thread in the DIY forum or something and put a link to it in this journal. We'll see though... And as for water changes, I do them MAYBE once a month, 5 gallons at a time (25% of a 20g). But with the recent move, that's all new H2O!



zoragen said:


> Send me those rocks! They are beautiful
> 
> Great progress. I love the paper clip idea.
> 
> I have flourite & mixed plain gravel & always have trouble keeping new plants anchored.


The rocks: from the side of the road that I stuck straight up in the substrate!

Try the paper clip thing and let me know how it works. It worked GREAT for me, obviously.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Great thread! Love the excitement! Your growth has been ridiculous, especially since ive read that HC without CO2 was useless! Maybe your idaho dirt helps more than you think!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

cool stuff and great tank! i run diy co2 on all my tanks def helps quite a bit. u will def notice a diference right away in growth rates. 

I always have problems with my HC up rooting im def going to have to try the paper cip method u came up with haha


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm attributing the successful HC growth to the dirt AND the paperclips. And adequate light. And good water and probably luck. Anywho, LyzzaRyzz and marioman72, you've talked me into trying CO2. Didn't need too big of a shove, really. 

I've found a few different recipes for CO2 concoctions littered across the intraweb... Any recommendations or words of wisdom before I get to it?


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

Do you have any links to the hood and light your using? I am setting up a 20L right now and would love to have a carpeting plant. I prefr the look of a tank with alot of rock and driftwood but, yours looks great with the carpet.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

TonyK said:


> Do you have any links to the hood and light your using? I am setting up a 20L right now and would love to have a carpeting plant. I prefr the look of a tank with alot of rock and driftwood but, yours looks great with the carpet.


Throw "Zoo Med AquaSun T5-HO Double Light Linear Fluorescent Hood, 30-Inch" into a web search and the fixture model I'm using will pop up. The bulb is "Zoo Med Flora Sun Plant Bulb T5 High Output 24 Watts, 22-Inch." I just have one bulb, but I'm ready to put another one in next to it since it can hold two - probably the 10,000K or "Ocean Sun" bulb. Maybe it will help the HC grow even more, but I'm getting it mainly for the aesthetic factor.

If you try the paperclip tactic with your new 20L let me know how it works. Good luck!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

tryank said:


> I'm attributing the successful HC growth to the dirt AND the paperclips. And adequate light. And good water and probably luck. Anywho, LyzzaRyzz and marioman72, you've talked me into trying CO2. Didn't need too big of a shove, really.
> 
> I've found a few different recipes for CO2 concoctions littered across the intraweb... Any recommendations or words of wisdom before I get to it?



sorry didnt even see this response! there realy isnt much to give for words of wisdom other then the basics of co2 stuff. and the paper clip trick worked wonderfully!


----------



## FaceWise (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm glad your tank survived the move, this is a very entertaining journal. I think 48W of T5HO will prove too much light over a tank of this size, but maybe DIY CO2 will keep algae in check. Best of luck, looking forward to future updates!


----------



## BenderBendingRodriguez (Aug 29, 2009)

Any updates on the growth?


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

That picture of you holding the new 20g still gives me a good laugh...:biggrin:

Yet another testimony that HC grows well in low tech conditions. Look at my 2.5 in my sig for my testimony.


----------



## Apyrase (Dec 3, 2012)

Awesome tank, hoping that my HC will grow like yours


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

CO2! Probably the coolest bottle for DIY CO2 that I've seen.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

The POM bottle is where the yeast mix goes, producing the CO2 that goes through the tube and into my little homemade bubble counter/nasty yeast mixture catcher. I don't really need it for bubble counting since I can hear the bubbles get chopped up in the filter impeller, but it should stop any alcohol that forms in the tube or top of the POM bottle from making its way to the tank.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Growth comparison shots...

October:











Dec. 17th, right before moving:









Today, January 26th (I trimmed the tall guy a little):


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

The HC growth has slowed... which is why I am going to start DIY CO2. Maybe the dirt has been sucked dry of all it's magical nutrients, or maybe that plant on the right is rough competition.

Here's a close up of the HC today...


----------



## Sakuras (Dec 10, 2012)

Are you getting root tabs or liquid ferts? Nice contrast of fish and plants!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

looks like u def could use some co2 the HCs looking a little bit yellow compared to how it looked. but still looking awsome love the color of the platies


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

marioman72 said:


> looks like u def could use some co2 the HCs looking a little bit yellow compared to how it looked. but still looking awsome love the color of the platies


Yup. I agree. The HC was losing its color and a bit of brown algae was growing on most of the leaves.

Now that I've had co2 going for about a week, I can already see the color coming back and new little leaves popping up through the old stuff. And talk about pearling! About six hours after the lights go on, tiny TINY bubbles stream up from all over the place. I've had "fake" pearling after I do a water change, but nothing like this. Guess that's a good sign.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Along with adding co2 a week or so ago, there's a few other changes to the tank.

First, the hardscape situation: I never really liked the right side of the tank. If you look in the past pictures, there's always been this little rock with java moss attached kinda thrown on that side of the tank. Totally out of place. So in October I bought that plant to put next to it. Beautiful plant, but it grew big enough to become the focal point of the tank, taking away the emphasis from the rocks and HC. I'd known that something had to be done for quite a while. Yesterday I took out the two rocks and put others in that I found in my backyard.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Second, more plants: I was down in Provo over Super Bowl weekend and found a local pet shop called Animal Ark. Freaking rad place. They had a great planted tank on display.










Anywho, I bought some glossostigma and another plant that's tall (can't remember its name). Just planted the glosso last night and still deciding where the other one needs to be stuck. 


























It took for-freakin-ever. Like an hour for the whole process. But my shrimps really dig the tall plant. And speaking of shrimpies...


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Third, the shrimp vs filter dilemma: 

In October I bought some "supreme cherry shrimp" from speedieaquatics. Same dude that goes by speedie408 here on TPT. Started with 12 or so, now I've got 25+ swimming around. Love it! However...

Whenever my filter flow slows, I open it up and rinse out the little pad that catches poop, leaves, whatever. A few weeks after I had my shrimp, I did that and found 10-20 little shrimp on it. Depressing. So I cover the intake with pantyhose and it still happens. I have no idea how they get in. And recently, bigger shrimps have been getting past the pantyhose AND the filter pad AND the foam and end up in my spray bar. Right now I can see five in there. ?

So I decided to get a canister filter. I have wanted an Eheim for over a year, but could never talk my wife into spending $80 bucks on a quality filter, until now! I'm pretty pumped to not have my Fluval Nano inside my tank, taking up space, being a shrimp trap. It's a good filter, I should do a review on it since I couldn't really find a good one when I was wondering if I should buy it, but the external canister is gonna be pretty sexy.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

After working my tank over a little the last few days, I am pretty darn pleased with how it looks and where it's headed...

I now have an Eheim classic 2213. Talk about the Cadillac of filters, wow.

A friend of mine just started his first planted tank and gave me half a bag of Eco-Complete substrate (made my CaribSea) he had left over. So I scooped up the sand on the right side of my tank and re-planted the glosso-starts in that instead. This tank DID start out as a dirt tank capped with sand, but the layer of dirt on the right side was really thin. That might help account for why my HC didn't really spread farther. Just shootin in the dark.

Sand...










Eco-Complete...


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

After marinating on the current hardscape for a few days, I know something has to change. Way too symmetrical.


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

The tank looks great, love seeing the progress over time. In my opinion you have no real background plants. The back left corner would be more appealing with jungle val if u want real hieght. Or nice piece of driftwood similar to the photo of the tank you liked at lfs. Add some moss to it and shrimp paradise lol... keep up the hard work it lookss great


----------



## BenderBendingRodriguez (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm with straightaddicted background plants would be nice as well as some driftwood covered in some sort of moss. It would give your shrimp babies a place to hide and provide a good forage patch for them as well. And plus moss and driftwood is just awesome.


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

How are you diffusing the CO2 into your tank?


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

TonyK said:


> How are you diffusing the CO2 into your tank?


Straight into the filter intake. Are there any drawbacks from doing that with a canister filter?


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Now that you are using a 2213, I would recommend constructing a PVC pipe c02 diffusor. They are cheap and easy to make with a trip your local hardware store.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Your HC grew A LOT before your CO2, AND it was submerged, not even dry-started. Your soil in Idaho has to be super nutrient rich or something, compared to the east coast where I am at. I'm on the 3rd week of dry-starting my HC and don't see anything near the growth you got with non-CO2. I think you've shown how much of a difference the soil makes in the substrate!


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't really know the Pros and Cons of running the CO2 into the intake. I have been following your thread because I am trying to grow HC without investing in an expensive CO2 system. Your tank is basically what I want mine to be.




tryank said:


> Straight into the filter intake. Are there any drawbacks from doing that with a canister filter?


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

Can you explain this or have any write ups for it?





synaethetic said:


> Now that you are using a 2213, I would recommend constructing a PVC pipe c02 diffusor. They are cheap and easy to make with a trip your local hardware store.


----------



## BenderBendingRodriguez (Aug 29, 2009)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ts/18730-wet-thumb-forum-diy-co2-reactor.html

I just built one of these myself.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

This was before I changed the hardscape, before the Eheim, and before the glosso...






I'll get another current shot soon.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Here's what it was a week ago...










Here's the scape now...


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Dec.









Now


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

The dividing line right down the middle of my tank is sure an eye sore. But I think it will look good when (if) the glosso fills in.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

I call that last one "Shrimps On Rock." The two platys on the left are having a chat about something...


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Well, shoot. A few weeks ago I trimmed some HC that had little clumps of what looks like black beard algae (BBA). Never encountered it before then. It's back and is in a couple different spots - on my rocks, on the HC, and on a tall plant's leaf. Also, some thin thread-like algae that might be "spirogyra" is forming over my HC.

I think this might be due to fluctuations in my CO² levels, since it's DIY and running straight into my canister filter. So I need to decide whether to...

A) Construct a PVC pipe CO² diffuser, like synaethetic suggested


synaethetic said:


> Now that you are using a 2213, I would recommend constructing a PVC pipe c02 diffusor. They are cheap and easy to make with a trip your local hardware store.


 (example:http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...2-reactor.html).

B) Make the jump from DIY CO² to a paintball system or whatever (need to research this a bit, $ is the obvious factor here). Get a glass diffuser. ?

C) Start over! I want to de-rim my tank anyways. But then again there are a grip of baby shrimp under my HC carpet that probably wouldn't make the transfer. And I don't know how much of the HC I could transfer without transferring the thread algae stuff or the BBA also. If I did start over though, I think I would do 100% dirt capped with sand again. As much as I like the Eco-complete, and as much as the glosso seems to like it, the HC went nuts with the magic Idaho soil. ...the best potatoes do come from Idaho dirt...

Pictures of the algae to come...


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Just send me the HC! :biggrin:


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

CPDzeke said:


> Just send me the HC! :biggrin:


Is there a way to PURGE it off it's nastiness? (clean off the algae permanently?)


----------



## Indychus (Feb 21, 2013)

tryank said:


> $1 a gallon sale!


Best picture in the whole thread.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Indychus said:


> Best picture in the whole thread.


If I could pick my tank up now and take an after shot, I would.

Spirogyra?









BBA?


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Kill lighting period?


- Mumford


----------



## Redtail84 (Nov 27, 2012)

My only success in battling BBA has come with Excel spot dosing.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Look into this thread with a disclaimer that it may affect your livestock. You also need to find out what's causing the algae and make sure you make the appropriate changes whether or not you go ahead with more drastic algae treatments. Your problem may be too much light for the amount of CO2. This can be adjusted by either reducing intensity or time the light is on. You can reduce intensity by raising the lights or placing window screen under the lights. Pressurized CO2 should help but you have to be ready for more frequent pruning and adequate fert dosing.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=203684


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Purging... I can only say excel spot dosing or get about 20 amano shrimp.


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

My inspiration for my build. Just waiting on the HC to come in


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Conrad283 said:


> My inspiration for my build. Just waiting on the HC to come in


Thanks man!


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

I made the jump to pressurized CO². Just a paintball setup. I'll try and make a post or two about that, but in the meantime here's a video...


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

At the beginning that shrimp is hanging on for DEAR LIFE!


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

I
LOVE 
How the fauna is red.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

10gallonplanted said:


> I
> LOVE
> How the fauna is red.


Yeah, they all kind of match. Didn't plan it that way. In fact, I want to get rid of a bunch of the platys and get something that will school more. Maybe to keep with what seems to be a Christmas theme I'll get a bunch of rumynose tetras!


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey man, did you ever take out the paper clips?


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

Indychus said:


> Best picture in the whole thread.


definatly the most fun picture of the entire forum! how can one not grin in solidarity when ya see it!

everything looks great! I too love all the solid orange life, if you want to add a schooling fish I suggest stay with another solid colored fish even if you go with a different color. I have a school of Black Rasbora which are deep purple with shiny orange eyes. 
I really like all the texture your rock has, but I still struggle with the placement. they are so tall that scattered as you have them they look "planted" (for lack of a better description) 
I would group them mostly touching starting from the back corner of one side (not up against the corner, always leave cleaning, planting and swimming space) and angle your grouping towards the center. hopefully this grouping of rocks you can make nearly reach the center line. Keep your favorite rock (or perhaps two, depending on the other grouping... I forgot to count how many you had) and place it forward and out from center of the other half side of the tank. 
I think this will give depth to the tank and help with break the illusion of how you see your tank as divided in half 
Just some of my two cents. 
over all you have some beautiful and strong elements going onin this tank! well done roud:


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

T. Espei are amazig little schoolers!


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

10gallonplanted said:


> T. Espei are amazig little schoolers!


 I'll have to look them up.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome lookin setup my friend.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I use to have chronic problems until I added a siesta period of 3hrs in my light period. 
Thus lights on 4hrs/ off 3hrs/ on 4hrs. When it is gone I increase the light period.

The HC in the 10G you grew without Co2?


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Updated time-lapse...

9/6/12


12/5/12


2/28/13


3/11/13


4/9/13


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

I am now a HUGE fan of glosso.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Shrimp Heaven


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

That's beautiful...it is shrimp heaven! Really like the color contrast of the red fish and shrimp and the bright green glosso


----------



## panchovilla1133 (May 23, 2012)

Sweet tank man! After seeing it I kinda feel bad for the shrimp you gave me, coming from a super cool tank like that and having to move into my lame 10 gal. When I redo it I'll be taking some lessons away form this thread, lessons like paperclip stakes and sweet Idaho potato dirt. It makes me want Glosso.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

I left for three months and the tank went downhill. Algae galore. I think it could have been prevented if I would have kept the CO2 going, since the plants STOPPED growing and the algae took over. The plants didn't die, but their growth was stagnant to say the least. I've decided to start again from scratch, aquascape-wise that is. I'll still use the same tank and filter and whatnot. I'm just going to move out the shrimp and fish, empty the tank and clean it, put new dirt in, cap it, plant and arrange it, and release the aquatic dudes into their new pad. I'm hoping that there won't be too drastic "cycle" spikes since I'll be using the same filter. We'll see though.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Moved everybody out of the 20 long and into my 10 gallon. Cleaned out the 20 and de-rimmed it. Man, a tank is so much sexier with the rims off!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm excited to see what you have in mind for the next scape.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

I kept some glosso that I can replant, but all the HC was algae infested. Hopefully I can find some HC in petco, but until then it'll be glosso, moss, and a few shoots of whatever the tall plant is that I have. 

You might notice some driftwood I found DOWN BY THE RIVER (not in a van though). I boiled it and was gonna soak it like the Internet said to, but since it was literally driftwood that I pulled off the bank of the Snake River, it was already waterlogged enough that it sunk! Some of the sticks I got though must have dried out a bit on the shore since they wouldn't sink.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Look who made it!



Waiting for re-location...


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

tylergvolk said:


> I'm excited to see what you have in mind for the next scape.


Me too. A few thoughts on the new scape...

1) I know I like open spaces.



...as opposed to how it eventually ended up looking...




2) I've never had anything but rocks in my scape. I wanna try putting driftwood in with moss.


----------



## laurenjane (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks awesome... I almost spat my tea at the computer screen with your first photo of buying your tank, thanks for that!


----------



## Jeynesey (Aug 31, 2013)

Thought I'd say hi and say I've found this thread very interesting indeed. Having spent an absolute fortune since starting fishkeeping last year, it's great to see the success you've had on a budget.

So I don't get over excited and try doing this with my tank, could you please fill me in on your water ph/kh/gh to see if I'm similar.



tryank said:


> You might notice some driftwood I found DOWN BY THE RIVER (not in a van though). I boiled it and was gonna soak it like the Internet said to, but since it was literally driftwood that I pulled off the bank of the Snake River, it was already waterlogged enough that it sunk! Some of the sticks I got though must have dried out a bit on the shore since they wouldn't sink.


Hopefully someone more knowledgeable will correct me if this is wrong but boiling helps kill off any parasites / nasties that are in the wood, as much as helping it sink. I would definitely still boil stuff, whether it sinks or not.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Jeynesey said:


> Thought I'd say hi and say I've found this thread very interesting indeed. Having spent an absolute fortune since starting fishkeeping last year, it's great to see the success you've had on a budget.
> 
> So I don't get over excited and try doing this with my tank, could you please fill me in on your water ph/kh/gh to see if I'm similar.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I boiled it for the nasties, and the internet suggested soaking it in a bucket for weeks to waterlog it until it sinks. I haven't checked my levels in FOREVER, and I didn't have a baseline to start off with so it would be hard to see how the wood affected the water parameters.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

tryank said:


>


*wtf is that thing at the very bottom of the photo?* looks like a tan/orange monster sized spider leg(s)??
btw first photo on first page: awesome-ness, just about every true hobbyist feeling coming home with a new tank and a new project in mind ^^

I was going to de-rim my 20long but i had a nightmare the night i bought it about it collapsing and the glass getting permanently wedged together (at an unusable angle) as a de-rimmed tank.. soo just gutted the silicone and redid it (was globed in their real cheap like, now loks clean and minimal atleast).


----------



## AquaticLeisure (Apr 21, 2014)

What do you think caused the algae infestation? Lack of CO2? 

If so, I'm curious why the algae infestation didn't happen earlier before you started the DIY CO2.


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Dang it's been a while. Does anyone else go on these uninterested spurts only to find themselves thirsty for more planted tank?


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

tryank said:


> Dang it's been a while. Does anyone else go on these uninterested spurts only to find themselves thirsty for more planted tank?



Yes, the way to combat those uninterested spurts is MTS...
Lose interest... Get another tank!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

